

AltspaceVR Opens Its Virtual Reality Chat Room - gfodor
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/12/vr-chat/

======
gfodor
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

We're hiring :)

~~~
wahtsomi
I interviewed with your company not long ago. The interviewer was extremely
rude and rushed through the interview as fast as possible not allowing any
technical questions from my end. Even the programming quiz was rushed and just
a horrible experience. You have a really interesting product but really
nothing else positive I can say about this place. I hope the interviewer just
had a bad day and isn't like that to everyone that applies.

~~~
gfodor
Hey there, I'm really sorry you had this experience.

We're currently in the middle of overhauling our recruiting process -- the
process you were probably exposed to involved an early technical phone screen
with an engineer and was the first point of contact with our engineering team.
This phone screen was poorly conceived, in that it seemed to give us bad
information but more importantly it was too confrontational and unpleasant for
candidates, not leaving any time for a real conversation. As a small startup
growing quickly we're bound to make mistakes and this is one of the ones that
we've recognized and are trying to correct.

Our new recruiting process no longer has this technical screen/call. Before
any technical assessment we have a no-pressure conversation first, and also
have one of the members of our demo team give you a live demo and tour of
AltspaceVR (ideally with a DK2.)

We then ask candidates to perform a work sample exercise. We've spent a lot of
time creating these work sample exercises to be realistic, fair, and hopefully
fun. (And of course we are continually trying to improve.)

I'm again sorry you had this experience and I'd encourage you to re-apply if
you still have any interest in working on the types of problems we are.

